# type rhombeus???



## peppe23 (Apr 18, 2006)

my rhombeus: is from rio xingu or from rio araguaia or another type?


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

looks like a xingu, but again i could be wrong. The humeral spot says yes. Only way to truly know.... is to find out from the source who plucked it outta the river. Which means your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks rather deformed...IMO


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

You're asking in which river system the fish came from ??
There is no way to determine this. You need to know the exact river... You can't tell for sure just by the looks.



Murphy18 said:


> Looks rather deformed...IMO


No. I think it looks good !


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> Looks rather deformed...IMO


I don't think it looks deformed at all. 
Looks to be a little hungry from the shape of his dorsum. But the fish is probably brand new and will look like a million bucks in a few months.


----------



## peppe23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> Looks rather deformed...IMO


I don't think it looks deformed at all. 
Looks to be a little hungry from the shape of his dorsum. But the fish is probably brand new and will look like a million bucks in a few months.
[/quote]

thank you!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tango374 said:


> Looks rather deformed...IMO


I don't think it looks deformed at all. 
Looks to be a little hungry from the shape of his dorsum. But the fish is probably brand new and will look like a million bucks in a few months.
[/quote]
I agree...that fish is going to be beast. The jaw is amazing. As has been said....there is no way to tell where the fish was collected.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks rather deformed...IMO


I don't think it looks deformed at all. 
Looks to be a little hungry from the shape of his dorsum. But the fish is probably brand new and will look like a million bucks in a few months.
[/quote]
I agree...that fish is going to be beast. The jaw is amazing. As has been said....there is no way to tell where the fish was collected.
[/quote]
x2


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

NICE


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> Looks rather deformed...IMO


I don't think it looks deformed at all. 
Looks to be a little hungry from the shape of his dorsum. But the fish is probably brand new and will look like a million bucks in a few months.
[/quote]

I just actually thought the back was too squared, but i don't actually know that much about piranha, especially rhoms








other than that it does look healthy i suppose, nice full fins also.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

no, not deformed, just gotta fatten it up!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

get some weight on that fish! its gonna be a show piece. how big is it? and what size tank is it in?


----------



## peppe23 (Apr 18, 2006)

philbert said:


> get some weight on that fish! its gonna be a show piece. how big is it? and what size tank is it in?


he is at about 7"


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i love they way this fish looks!!! i'm eventually gonna get a large rhom. (10 inches)


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think that's a BEAUTIFUL specimen... I like his coloration - even with the dark substrate he's in. I agree that he needs to fatten up some, but otherwise, I think it's going to be a prime specimen REGARDLESS of where it was collected.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

agreed


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah that's a sweet fish...looks stout and tough....I'm jealous.


----------

